# Australian Woman Radio Engineer



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Did any of our members in Australia see this programme? Any more information out there?

https://www.emdrc.com.au/mrs-mac-wwii-cw-trainer/


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Violet Wallace nee Mackenzie*

Here is an article about her


----------

